# Quick fix needed... by June.



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

This is my first thread as a new member and a relative newbie in the gym. Be gentle of this has been covered off in another thread but I couldnt see it - I need a quick plan to add some mass anddrop some fat and this is what I have come up with...

I started properly training about 6 months ago after going to the gym on and off for the past couple of years without paying much attention to my lifestyle and nutrition.

I have worked on this and now follow a clean diet of give or take 200/300/80 (p/c/f). No drinking except once every couple of months. Dont smoke.

A couple of pics to show where I am (my first selfies!):










And I didnt forget my legs:










Stats:

Age: 28

Height: 5'7"

Weight: 77.5kg

Training plan is as follows. Bench/Dl/squats includes 1x10 warm up set:

Day 1 - chest and tri

Flat bench

Incline bench

Decline bench (if not broken!)

Flyes

Incline flyes

V bar pull down

Rope pull down

Day 2 Rest/light swim

Day 3 - back and biceps

Deadlifts

Bent over row

Chins

Incline hammer curl

Standing preacher curl

Day 4 - rest/light cardio

Day 5 - legs

Squats

Calf raises (smiths)

Burpees

Day 6 & 7 - rest. No activity.

I have challenged myself to get in good lean shape - that means to me adding another 3-5kg plus of lean muscle and dropping my bf to as close to 12% as I can by the end of June.

Can anyone offer any advice on my diet, training plan and ways to achieve my objective?

I know adding mass and leaning out is a challege so is this possible in the timeframe??

Thx


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Can't offer any advice as I'm not so knowledgeable but what body fat % are you now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Can't offer any advice as I'm not so knowledgeable but what body fat % are you now if you don't mind me asking?


In the above pic around 20% at a guess. I have leaved out slightly since so maybe just under now. Highlights the need for an accurate measure tho given my goals.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Excellent framework there and you will look miles better and a lot bigger with lower bodyfat :thumbup:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just be consistent. and you should reach your goals


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

I am comfortable in my schedule (I also cover shoulders and traps on leg day but missed off) but where I lack confidence is in my diet mainly.

I have this vision of hitting my weight goal but come June my bf is same or worst case - higher.

Any views on when to start cutting back calories/carbs? Is this necessary or just train hard/eat hard through to June?

Im guess confidence in this area comes with experience.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Awesome, I think you can defo do it within the timeframe you want!


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Your approx. bmr is 1785.

Your calorie intake is 2720.

You can carry on as you are, put on size and you should lean up, but you could drop your protein down to 160, this gives you a deficit of 160 cals. Monitor your progress and see if you lean up.

Or play with your carbs, lower them with protein and continue to monitor or just add power walking on the weekend.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

BruceT said:


> Your approx. bmr is 1785.
> 
> Your calorie intake is 2720.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bruce.

I dont want to start a cutting cals just yet but equally I dont want to leave it too late either and struggle to drop the bf in time!

Need to sit down and work out a calorie deficit diet and maybe start on it mid-March. Up my cardio at the same time.

Sensible?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Drop your calories by 500 below your TDEE. So if your TDEE is 2700 then aim for around 2100/2200. This will mean you lose around 1lb of fat a week, a nice comfortable paced cut.

Keep protein high though, I'd keep 200g and cut calories either from fats or carbs. Need to keep protein high to keep the muscle you have already.


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm 18% bodyfat and going to get down to 12% by February 17th doing a PSMF. I started at 101KG 171lbm and now at 94KG 171lbm in three/four weeks, i was depleted so most of it is fat.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Are you not doing any cardio at all?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

@SkipsnQuips Great results but that tough going isnt it? Headaches, bad breath etc? Worth it none the less.

@mixerD1 Yes but not a great deal. Swimming on my first off day and 5k runs the others.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

SkipsnQuips said:


> I'm 18% bodyfat and going to get down to 12% by February 17th doing a PSMF. I started at 101KG 171lbm and now at 94KG 171lbm in three/four weeks, i was depleted so most of it is fat.


Great results. Did you get headaches and bad breath etc? Hard going but worth the results you've achieved



mixerD1 said:


> Are you not doing any cardio at all?


I swim on my first off day and run 5k on my other off days normally.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Scottyuk said:


> Great results. Did you get headaches and bad breath etc? Hard going but worth the results you've achieved
> 
> I swim on my first off day and run 5k on my other off days normally.


God knows this will probably cause the mother of all arguments but its my opinion that swimming is useless for weight/fat loss. For fitness though...awesome.

A life guard who used to train with me and is one of the most highly qualified trainers in the country over here is of the same opinion, so I don't want a whole plethora of 'you're wrong' from lifters who spend a few hours in the pool in May to get ready for the beach in June.

Fair play on the running though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mixerD1 said:


> God knows this will probably cause the mother of all arguments but its my opinion that swimming is useless for weight/fat loss. For fitness though...awesome.
> 
> A life guard who used to train with me and is one of the most highly qualified trainers in the country over here is of the same opinion, so I don't want a whole plethora of 'you're wrong' from lifters who spend a few hours in the pool in May to get ready for the beach in June.
> 
> Fair play on the running though.


My wife is a lifeguard and an instructor. She says the same thing. Good for fitness but don't bother for fat lose.


----------



## SkipsnQuips (Jan 13, 2014)

Scottyuk said:


> Great results. Did you get headaches and bad breath etc? Hard going but worth the results you've achieved
> 
> I don't get headaches or bad breath. I do get out of breath easy but that's probably from the ECA. The only problem is i have no energy because the calories are so low. 800 calories a day and all protein tires you out.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Good info on the swimming guys. More running it is! :thumbup:

5k is only half hour cardio but I will increase the intensity shortly and extend it if my fitness allows! I have plans for those cals atm


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

SkipsnQuips said:


> My Mrs did the Dukan diet for a bit and it dropped off her too. Nice results if you can hack it - carb cravings must be mental!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> My wife is a lifeguard and an instructor. She says the same thing. Good for fitness but don't bother for fat lose.


PHEW!!! Cheers bud...thought I was gonna get a new one ripped open there.


----------



## dannyboi91 (Jan 16, 2014)

Scott, hope you don't mind but going to steal your training programme as I have a similar goal to you and seems to be working. Do you take any supplements?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

dannyboi91 said:


> Scott, hope you don't mind but going to steal your training programme as I have a similar goal to you and seems to be working. Do you take any supplements?


Of course - go for it. I also do shoulders and traps on my legs day but missed it off my post.

Supps:

Shake with porridge at breakfast

Shake PWO

Creatine mono

Omega 3s

Multi Vit

Im no expert but there are plenty of guys on here that are. Just ask :thumbup:

Good luck mate. Hope it works for you


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Like everyone else has said, there's no quick fix. Its a marathon not a sprint.

Good Luck with your goals


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Epic calves, you can thank your parents for those low insertion calves. Keep hammering them, they have potential to be huge


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Linc06 said:


> Epic calves, you can thank your parents for those low insertion calves. Keep hammering them, they have potential to be huge


Calve are one of my favourite pumps 



Yumms said:


> Like everyone else has said, there's no quick fix. Its a marathon not a sprint.
> 
> Good Luck with your goals


Thank you Yumms.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Agreed, I've started really hammering my calves, they're responding really well


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Today I started a calorie defecit to shift some of this bf.

My BMR x 1.55 = 2764cal

I will take consume a defecit of 15-20% cal/day. Today - 17%.



















I will post my progress in case anyone is interested and as always I welcome comments, observations, advice.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Bump.

Anybody with diet knowledge that can help??


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Thought I would check back to this post and include a link to my progress to date:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=255550


----------



## Ellio269 (Mar 6, 2014)

I haven't read all reply so sorry if someone said this but basically your shape doesn't look to bad. I'd say drop body fat carry on putting some size on. So same as my goals. I would go for protein/fat split diet. Then on training days put more carbs in. That's how I do it so I don't tough carbs till end of day. And on non training days push fats even higher. To comment on training would move legs and back apart if your smashing dead lifts batters your cns and needs time recover also leg day seem like your not abusing yourself enough. I hate leg days but one my lacking parts actually trying do more bring up. All your big compounds are in there tho. Also if want get 12% by June your gonna have keep diet clean and up cardio IMO good luck


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Ellio269 said:


> I haven't read all reply so sorry if someone said this but basically your shape doesn't look to bad. I'd say drop body fat carry on putting some size on. So same as my goals. I would go for protein/fat split diet. Then on training days put more carbs in. That's how I do it so I don't tough carbs till end of day. And on non training days push fats even higher. To comment on training would move legs and back apart if your smashing dead lifts batters your cns and needs time recover also leg day seem like your not abusing yourself enough. I hate leg days but one my lacking parts actually trying do more bring up. All your big compounds are in there tho. Also if want get 12% by June your gonna have keep diet clean and up cardio IMO good luck


Thanks for the advice mate.

Check the link a couple of posts up. I have kept a log. Now at 4 weeks on cut.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

No shoulder workout in your routine?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Bataz said:


> No shoulder workout in your routine?


I do - included this a bit further down my posts:

"I am comfortable in my schedule (I also cover shoulders and traps on leg day but missed off) but where I lack confidence is in my diet mainly"


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Scottyuk said:


> I do - included this a bit further down my posts:
> 
> "I am comfortable in my schedule (I also cover shoulders and traps on leg day but missed off) but where I lack confidence is in my diet mainly"


Ah sorry dude, didn't see that.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Ah sorry dude, didn't see that.


NP.

I'm down 5% (maybe just over) in 4 weeks.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> NP.
> 
> I'm down 5% (maybe just over) in 4 weeks.


Was reading both your threads last night as I'm considering triumphalis for my first cycle. Was wondering what pct and cycle support you ran or are running and why? I'm still trying to research everything so I get the best from it.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

rsooty said:


> Was reading both your threads last night as I'm considering triumphalis for my first cycle. Was wondering what pct and cycle support you ran or are running and why? I'm still trying to research everything so I get the best from it.


Hi rsooty.

Halo and epi are considered 'mild' and some would argue that PCT is not required (mainly the old guard).

I believe there is some truth in this and that your natty T will recover on it's own just at a slower rate.

That said, I only have one body and I will look after it the best I can. I will be running Tamoxifen (generic) at 20/20/10/10.

In terms of support I am using 4g omega 3/6 per day, a multi vit and once I start PCT I will probably include some liver care. Not to protect (its a bit late after and I have never seen any evidence that milk thistle actually provides protection) but to help along the recovery.

I've heard good things about Triumphalis. Have a chat with JWSuppliments. I know he stocks this and is always happy to share advice at no cost.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> Hi rsooty.
> 
> Halo and epi are considered 'mild' and some would argue that PCT is not required (mainly the old guard).
> 
> ...


Due to it been considered mild is why I am considering it. But as you said I would want to lay on the side of caution with support. I am assuming you had no signs of gyno or hair loss as I never saw it mentioned in your logs?

Can I ask why you chose tamoxifen over anything else? Did you source everything from jw?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

rsooty said:


> Due to it been considered mild is why I am considering it. But as you said I would want to lay on the side of caution with support. I am assuming you had no signs of gyno or hair loss as I never saw it mentioned in your logs?
> 
> Can I ask why you chose tamoxifen over anything else? Did you source everything from jw?


No gyno or hairloss. Epistane has anti-e properties I believe and halo does not aromatize. I'm 4 weeks in now. Rebound gyno unlikely.

I have Genox Tamoxifen Citrate 10mg tabs. It is a prescription drug and is not available from JW however it is available online and cheaper than any OTC PCT.

(Forum rules mean I can't state the source or price, sorry. Have a search though its not hard to find)

Alot of products you can by OTC are gimmicks based on if, buts and maybes with little test results or science behind them. Tamoxifen is a licensed drug for the treatment of breast cancer. Enough said I think


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Have a read of this:

http://ezinearticles.com/?Over-the-Counter-PCT-Vs-SERM-PCT&id=4132236


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> No gyno or hairloss. Epistane has anti-e properties I believe and halo does not aromatize. I'm 4 weeks in now. Rebound gyno unlikely.
> 
> I have Genox Tamoxifen Citrate 10mg tabs. It is a prescription drug and is not available from JW however it is available online and cheaper than any OTC PCT.
> 
> ...


No problem, I understand. I will look into where to source everything closer to the time. I have lots of things coming up in life and work at the moment and don't want to start and not get full potential. Hopefully go for it June time when I've done everything I can without the ph lol.

Have you another cycle planned? If so will you use the triumphalis again and possibly stack it?


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

rsooty said:


> No problem, I understand. I will look into where to source everything closer to the time. I have lots of things coming up in life and work at the moment and don't want to start and not get full potential. Hopefully go for it June time when I've done everything I can without the ph lol.
> 
> Have you another cycle planned? If so will you use the triumphalis again and possibly stack it?


I've never used Triumphalis mate.

My next cycle will be Superdrol but need to plan a start date as I have a 2 week holiday in July.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Scottyuk said:


> I've never used Triumphalis mate.
> 
> My next cycle will be Superdrol but need to plan a start date as I have a 2 week holiday in July.


Ah just gone over your log again, I had been looking at the triumphalis and cannibal last night and got mixed up lol. These are the 2 I am considering due to low sides and lean gains.

Will keep watching peoples logs to help me decide


----------



## IronBros (Dec 3, 2012)

Scottyuk, please tell me. I have same figure like you on photo at first page - small chest and big ribs under chest (almost bigger than chest). But at your profile foto is it much better. How did you achieve it? Thanks for answer.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

IronBros said:


> Scottyuk, please tell me. I have same figure like you on photo at first page - small chest and big ribs under chest (almost bigger than chest). But at your profile foto is it much better. How did you achieve it? Thanks for answer.


If you have big ribs then there is little you can do about this is guess - that's just your shape.

For me as I lost the body fat everything kind of just reshaped itself. Have a look at a more recent picture in my log (link a couple of posts above)


----------



## IronBros (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for answer. Good luck.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Latest pics. Cut down to 15.4% bf now adding lean mass before summer.

Not sure if anyone is still following.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 6, 2014)

Decent results mate. We done.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Eskimo said:


> Decent results mate. We done.


Thank mate. Will post up progress periodically through till June.


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

A few progress pics. BF is actually down 2% but I'm feeling pretty watery around my waist - plus I've just been out for a curry lol


----------

